# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  چ مدارکی رو باید برم از مدرسم بگیرم؟

## nurse1997

سلام . من امسال پشت کنکوری تجربی هستم.و قصد رفتن ب ی شهر دیگه رو داریم........تا دو روز دیگه .......می خواستم بدونم من که دارم میرم چ مدارکیو باید برم از مدرسم بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اینم ذکر کنم ک واسه دانشگاه فقط فرهنگیان زده بودم و قبول نشدم...
ی سریا میگن اگه دانشگاه قبول شدی باید بری از مدرسه معرفی نامه بگیری...حالا من که دانشگاه قبول نشدم باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟ اخه حوصله ندارم باز واسه مدارک از ی شهر بیام ی شهر دیگه ....ممنون

----------


## Farzaneh15

بـاید پروندتوبگیـری . همه مدارکت توشه . ریز نمرات و ...
معرفی رو نمیدونم.

----------


## nurse1997

> بـاید پروندتوبگیـری . همه مدارکت توشه . ریز نمرات و ...
> معرفی رو نمیدونم.


ولی من از یکی پرسیدم گفت پرونده رو نباید بگیری...باید دست خود مدرسه باشه

----------


## Farzaneh15

> ولی من از یکی پرسیدم گفت پرونده رو نباید بگیری...باید دست خود مدرسه باشه


پرودنتو باید بگیری . گواهی نامه پایان تحصیلات و کارنامه و ریز نمرات توشه .

----------

